# Solved: Error Copying File or Folder



## Wurzel68 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have set up a home network, Desktop PC running Windows XP sp2, Laptop running Vista Home Premium,
The Laptop can see the desktop SharedDocs folders and print to the printer, the Desktop
can see the Laptop folders but I cannot drop any files in the folders, all I receive is the error message: 

Error Copying File or Folder

Cannot copy "File Name" Access is denied
Make sure the disk is not full or write protected and that the file is not currently in use.

On the Laptop I click on Start - Network - Laptop icon, I cannot drop any files into any folders: ie Public - Users, or any of them, all I receive is the error message:

You need permission to perform this action.

I am the Administrator on the Laptop and Desktop ie: the only user, how do I obtain the permission.

Rod


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Do you have the same username and password on both machines??


----------



## skippymo (Mar 3, 2008)

right click on the folder you are trying to work with and go to Sharing and Security, check your permissons there, if you want you can just open up for the everyone and give them R/W, that usually is what the workgroup users want anyhow since they dont have a lot of users with special tasks/permissions. let me know if that helps


----------



## Wurzel68 (Mar 3, 2008)

I Look in Network & Sharing Center, what is highlighted green under Sharing and Discovery?

Highlighted green under Sharing and Discovery

Network discovery On

File sharing On

Public folder sharing On (read only)

Changed Public folder sharing to On
-------------------------------------

Printer sharing On

Password protected sharing Off

Media sharing Off

All folders now working on both Computers.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

